# 190 Visa Pre-invite duration



## naved211 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 4th July 2017 under 190 Visa for Software Engineer (261313) for Victoria State.
My points are 65 + 5 (state nomination) = 70.
I have not yet received any invitation.

How much time does it take to receive invitation from Victoria State?

Has anyone received invitation recently for Software Engineer from Victoria?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

naved211 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 4th July 2017 under 190 Visa for Software Engineer (261313) for Victoria State.
> My points are 65 + 5 (state nomination) = 70.
> ...


Hi bro did u apply 189 as well on 4th july my DOE for 189 261313 65 points is also 3rd july but not sure when will I receive invite, my DOE for 190 nsw and victoria is sep 4


----------



## naved211 (Oct 21, 2017)

No, i applied only under 190


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

naved211 said:


> No, i applied only under 190


Any reason u did not wann go for 189 as its faster and hv option to live any where in Australia


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

190 Visa is very unpredictable and VIC has been very picky lately. I would suggest you to apply for 189 as well. Many 65 pointers are being picked in the invitation rounds and it is very predictable based on trends data available.

I received my 190 Visa Pre-invite from VIC in 14 days. But, thats because I have 75 points.


----------



## tofy79 (Dec 27, 2013)

vincyf1 said:


> 190 Visa is very unpredictable and VIC has been very picky lately. I would suggest you to apply for 189 as well. Many 65 pointers are being picked in the invitation rounds and it is very predictable based on trends data available.
> 
> I received my 190 Visa Pre-invite from VIC in 14 days. But, thats because I have 75 points.


Great news Dear Vincy 

now how long it will take to get ITA , is it again have to count 12 weeks from today???

All the best..


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

tofy79 said:


> Great news Dear Vincy
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! And yes, it all depends on VIC and market trend again. 12 weeks is the average wait time. Hope that it comes before that.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

is there anywhere we can track how many days it take from pre-invite to invite..

link will be really helpful.. thanks


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

dechahar said:


> is there anywhere we can track how many days it take from pre-invite to invite..
> 
> link will be really helpful.. thanks


There is no official data put out there. But, below is the link where people update the details individually. 

MyImmiTracker


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

vincyf1 said:


> dechahar said:
> 
> 
> > is there anywhere we can track how many days it take from pre-invite to invite..
> ...


Is it same as immitracker so u mean people update here when they get invite


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Is it same as immitracker so u mean people update here when they get invite



Yes and There are various trackers available. for EOIs, Visa, 189, 190, 489, etc

Check it out.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

can you please suggest anything about mechanical engineer? i applied in January 2017 for NSW with 65 points.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerranger (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all,
New to the forum! please help!!
Does receiving Pre-invite from Vitoria mean receiving ITA is guaranteed if I've claimed the points correctly and provided the required documentation?


----------



## anandbhat87 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello Vincyf1,

I have submitted EOI with 70 points (65+5) for 261313. Just wanted to know whether you got the grant or not. In general how long does it take. Also if you could explain what does pre-invite means.


----------



## anandbhat87 (Nov 14, 2017)

Did you receive the invite by now?


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

Powerranger said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum! please help!!
> Does receiving Pre-invite from Vitoria mean receiving ITA is guaranteed if I've claimed the points correctly and provided the required documentation?


Hi Power Ranger,

Actually, there are some people who had received Pre-Invite but could not secure ITA. You can check them out in 190 Victoria forum.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year-150.html

Your outstanding CV plays a vital role to convince Victoria to nominate you.


----------



## vincyf1 (Jul 19, 2017)

sawtinnmaung said:


> Hi Power Ranger,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are many who have not received ITA recently. But, that shouldn’t discourage you in anyway. Do note that it’s not a guarantee that ITA will be issued if you get a pre-invite. 

Your skills and it’s demand in the state job market are what matters to get that ITA.


----------

